# My first ONR wash!



## Mike steele (Jul 14, 2007)

Tried ONR for the first time tonight and was very impressed! I can't see it replacing my usual wash, but it seems ideal for every other time in the summer months when the car isn't too dirty. No pics sorry, did my girlfriends car & she's gone straight out in it.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

going to try it this weekend how comes u dont think it will replace your regular wash?


----------



## John-Cupra_TDI (Apr 13, 2009)

Just got some today, hoping to try it out over the weekend. Thats what I was planning on doing, using it in between normal washes.


----------



## Mike steele (Jul 14, 2007)

I like to power wash the arches and give all the nooks & crannies a good rinse out. But I think it's great if the car's not that dirty. Even the wheels are easy with a small sponge!


----------



## eyup (Sep 24, 2006)

Mike steele said:


> Tried ONR for the first time tonight and was very impressed! I can't see it replacing my usual wash, but it seems ideal for every other time in the summer months when the car isn't too dirty.
> 
> 
> > Snap. Tried ONR for the first time last weekend. I'd washed, clayed, polished and waxed the car about two weeks prior but due to a foot injury havent been driving it. Car does look very good. Was impressed with the shine it left. Car does need a correction detail but I havent got a garage or the time to do it in one day outside so probably cant tell if many swirls inflicted. Appeared ok though.
> ...


----------



## Finbo (Apr 17, 2010)

I too have today tried ONR for the first time. As I live in a flat I don't have easy access to a tap and after reading all the reviews on here I thought I'd give it a go.

The whole process took me approx 45 minutes (and that was me taking my time) on my Saab 9-5 estate. I used the two bucket method and pre-sprayed each panel first in turn and then washed with a B&Q grout sponge before wiping away with microfibre cloths. 

Overall I have to say that I'm very impressed and will no doubt get quicker as I go. The only thing I really noticed was my cloths all got quite dirty. I used 4 average size ones in total. I thought maybe more dirt would come off via the sponge.

I've only bought the smallest bottle to begin with to see how I got on. I see some people are saying it's expensive, etc. I think it's relative - with this wash I didn't need to use a different product for my windows or a polish or a quick detailer, etc. And I had some left over in my spray bottle so used it to clean the windows of my flat inside and out!! 

I already have some Bilt Hamber clay bar and polish and will probably use this as well every few washes to keep everything tip top. 

The only other thing I would say is during the winter months I will probably take the car to a jet wash first just to hose off any really muddy bits, wheel arches, etc and any salt from the roads.

So it's thumbs up from me and will definately continue using it.


----------



## Finbo (Apr 17, 2010)

I have to say after using ONR again today, it doesn't like the hot weather.

I keep being left with a smears everywhere that dried too quickly and wouldn't buff off with a microfibre cloth.

In the end I gave up because even after sponging a section and immediately wiping it with a cloth didn't really work either.

I'm presuming it was just drying out too quickly.

I thought I read on here that it could be used in the sun??? Maybe I just imagined it!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Finbo said:


> I have to say after using ONR again today, it doesn't like the hot weather.
> 
> I keep being left with a smears everywhere that dried too quickly and wouldn't buff off with a microfibre cloth.
> 
> ...


You didn`t use too much ONR ?
Try using more water and less ONR.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

You say that it won't replace a regular wash now, this is what I figured on when I first tried ONR a couple years ago and it has now become my go to wash system for 90% of the cars I clean. Once you find a process that is comfortable and works well without marring, you can clean cars that you would think might need a true wash with running water and car wash. I will agree that there are some cars that are simply too dirty for an ONR wash however I can't live without it now. Glad you liked it!


----------

